# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مركز ضمان الجودة بجامعة المنصورة - مصر

## امل

أرفقنا بهذه  المشاركة ملفا مضغوطا عن مركز ضمان الجامعة 

بجامعة المنصورة

----------

